# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Soft per iMAC

## The Pathfinder

Mundet dikush te me sugjeroje ndonje software per english check tek Microsoft Word per iMAC?

Dmth te beje English Spell tek Word-i.

Kam pare Spell Catcher, por spo e gjej version full,
mund te me ndihmoje ndokush me ndonje alternative?


Jemi qe jemi ketu, po i bej edhe nje shtese.
Programet e SingularLogic Greece, i ka degjuar njeri?
Sa vlejne dhe ku mund te gjej ndonje program te tyre full:
http://www.singularlogic.eu/index_en.html

----------

